# Can Someone ID this Odd Plant?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Found this growing behind our garden out here in the country in SW Virginia. This is just one half of one branch off a plant about 3 to 3 1/2 feet high:










Close-up of the tiny tri-colored flowers:










Three leaves growing right off the main stem. The smaller vertical stem is a flower stalk:










Underside of the leaves shows better how they grow off the main stem:










And one more close-up showing the fuzzy hairs on the stems and undersides of the leaves:










Thanks in advance.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just guessing here but maybe Blue False Indigo;
blue false indigo plant - Google Search


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. It's very close but the flowers are not quite right. I also couldn't get a good pic of the leaves and how they grow on the indigo.

But I did look up indigo in my wild plant book and stumbled across a "sweet clover" (Melilotus). I'm guessing is a variety of this. The plants look identical but for the flower colors. The _M. officinalis_ is yellow and the _M. albus_ is white but so far nothing on tri-colored flowers vareity.

Getting it narrowed down tho.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope at least some of the flowers will produce seeds. That will really help to narrow it down to clover family, bean family, etc. Good luck.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Update:

As the flowers mature they are turning into a nice shade of pink:










And (for rockhound) some are starting to make seed:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Beggar's Lice:
beggars lice - Google Search


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

TYVM Denaus. That's exactly what they are.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> TYVM Denaus. That's exactly what they are.


Yep, I think that is what they are!


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Have a lot of these on my place, nice looking bush and grow in cove of other trees and bushes mostly on the outside of brush areas. Lots of berries, like here in the pics. Berries will stay about the color they are (orangey). Small to about 10' or so some bigger maybe, some smaller. Trunks will be 1/4" to maybe 1 1/2" to maybe 2". Have a musk smell, berries and leaves. I have called it a spice bush, but don't know the scientific name. Any help appreciated.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree the leaves look similar but spicebush (Lindera benzoin) has longer fruit, only a few in a cluster and bright red. That could be some kind of Buckthorn, Cascara.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Beggar's Lice:
> beggars lice - Google Search


I have tons of it. But the majority of the seeds are currently on the dogs instead of the plants :sob:


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Looks a lot like a Persimmon


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dutchie, I've never seen it in bloom before. Only as dried up stems with the little triangular seeds. It's a pretty flower.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i think its a plum....maybe a chickasaw plum


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Prunus angustifolia Fact Sheet


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if its a spice bush i never seen berries that large....without a reference for size in picture...they should be bright red in color.

http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=123


----------

